# 2 in 1



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

number 53 and 54 for the season. hit both hooks on the hi lo pompano rig.


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

Hellray, nice fish. BTW check your PMs. Philly Jack


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Nice... Hey we are hitting SI for night fish next week ... Interested?


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Pomps*

Not bad did you get them on Fleas?


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

VICIII said:


> Nice... Hey we are hitting SI for night fish next week ... Interested?


what day and time? I might be depending on schedule. let me know.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

Jigmaster said:


> Not bad did you get them on Fleas?


sandfleas. it's been a good season so far.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

Philly Jack said:


> Hellray, nice fish. BTW check your PMs. Philly Jack


PM replied.


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Did you catch it in the Daytona area?


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

HellRhaY said:


> what day and time? I might be depending on schedule. let me know.


My week this week is full but I will let you know about next week... Should have a couple day notice.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

patindaytona said:


> Did you catch it in the Daytona area?


melbourne beach area. partcular location is a protected secret.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

VICIII said:


> My week this week is full but I will let you know about next week... Should have a couple day notice.


OK, PM me when you know the day & time.


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Ok Hellray...I have never been to Melbourne. I didn't think it was Daytona. Lucky to catch a whiting up here!


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

patindaytona said:


> Ok Hellray...I have never been to Melbourne. I didn't think it was Daytona. Lucky to catch a whiting up here!


if you ever come down here, i'll take you to some spots. and give you a tip on CEBU, i spent my 5 years in college tehre taking up engineering.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

i gotta come down there sometime.
my older sis lives in miami. i can always crash there.

dunno how far that is from you though. xD


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

ooeric said:


> i gotta come down there sometime.
> my older sis lives in miami. i can always crash there.
> 
> dunno how far that is from you though. xD


3 hours north.


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Do you live in Melbourne Hellray? Yeah, Cebu is cool..been there 4 times already. Do you always have good luck where you go? How far by car is that from Daytona?


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

patindaytona said:


> Do you live in Melbourne Hellray? Yeah, Cebu is cool..been there 4 times already. Do you always have good luck where you go? How far by car is that from Daytona?


i live in melbourne, not far from the indian river (3mins drive) and the surf (8mins drive) but my fishing spot is 15-20 mins drive.

about luck in fishing, i'll tell you this= since i started fishing for pompano this season, i've been skunked only once. 

melbourne is 1hr from daytona. take exit number 180.


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

man I have got to get out and pomp fish already. I've been so busy, but it's no excuse since I work in melbourne, a scant 8 min drive from melbourne beach. I need to just suck it up and do an early morning run and then head in to work. If you're ever looking for company on a trip send me a PM. I always keep a few rods in easy reach.

VIC, let me know when you're night fishing from SI. I'd like to hit there as well. What's the quarry, reds from the pier, sharks in the surf?


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

cpn_aaron said:


> VIC, let me know when you're night fishing from SI. I'd like to hit there as well. What's the quarry, reds from the pier, sharks in the surf?


Our plan is one night next week. We are looking for an out going tide where the current starts to flow out around 8PM cause the pier slows down and people start to leave and it is easier.
We could do pomps on the surf side and sharks/reds on the out going tide. I have not checked the tides but will later today.


----------

